

Using Bitcoin for universally trustless randomness - anon012012
http://pastebin.com/Bwr05Hza

======
nightcracker
This assumption:

As no single party has the realistic power to find 2 solutions before others.

Is false. A 50% attack on the network is almost impossible, but a 5-10% is
pretty reasonable. With 5-10% computing power you'll have quite a significant
chance to find 2 solutions before others.

~~~
anon012012
I see, thanks for pointing it out! It'd only be trustless for minor decisions,
then, not worth risking the 1st hash reward to find another, and that's not
very interesting.

------
vojfox
This is related to how Bitcoin gambling sites can be made to be provably fair.

------
striking
Is now private? I can't see it.

